# Sallyb36 reaches 4,000



## Surinam del Nord

Kind Sallyb36 has just reached 4,000 post. 

¡Enhorabuena!

You're always helpful.


----------



## krolaina

*¡¡¡FELICIDADES SALLY!!!*​
Gracias por tus respuestas breves y concisas, yendo al grano, así me gusta! Y por todas las aclaraciones que brindas sin cansarte. ¡Te admiro!.

Espero que ya te haga mejor tiempo... 

Sigue así, todavía hay muchos como yo que necesitan tu ayuda.

Carol​


----------



## Sallyb36

Gracias a los dos


----------



## Mei

Wow Sally! I'm so late! You have 4083 posts!! Well... CONGRATULATIONS!!! Thanks for all your help   

See you around!!

Mei


----------



## Antpax

Congratulations Sally, it is always a pleasure to meet you in the forum, always helpful.

Thank you.

Ant


----------



## Sallyb36

Thank you both!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Ooooh my!  I'm so very late!  

I knew I shouldn't focus so much in my work --the one I _do_ get paid for.   

Sorry for arriving so inexcusably late (did I just made up that word, too?  ).  Your posts in the CD are delightful: always clear, always polite, always speaking your mind in the most elegant way.  

Keep it up, Sally!  Oh, and I'm craving for that fantastic chirimoyas & zamburiñas salad, you know?  Sounds yummy!  

Regards,
VS.


----------



## heidita

Venezuelan_sweetie said:


> Ooooh my! I'm so very late!


 So am I. 

Well, better late than never, eh, Sally?  

I hope you have had a wonderful celebration. Please, sent me an invitation next time! I have heard you ended up like this.  Fortunately there was a friend handy. 

HERZLICHEN GLÜCKWUNSCH!


----------



## Sallyb36

aaawwwww cute Heidita!  Thanks to you and Venezualan sweetie too!!


----------



## Nunty

Wonderful, Sally


----------



## loladamore

¡Felicidades Sally!​ 
I thought you might like *this*.

​


----------



## Sallyb36

hehe loladamore I do like that, thanks xx And thanks Nun-Translator too xx


----------



## fenixpollo

Sally, even though I'm wait, I don't want to wait until 5000 to thank you for your collaboration and insight for the last 1500 posts. 

Keep it up!


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks fenixpollo


----------



## TraductoraPobleSec

Sally, sweetheart!

Just a line to thank you for being so helpful.

Think of me if you ever pass Penny Lane and Strawberry Field(s).

La Traductora del Poble Sec


----------



## Sallyb36

Thank you Traductora - I'll think of when when I pass the Cavern (every Monday- Friday)


----------



## Alxmrphi

I walked past the cavern on Monday Do you work by Matthew street?
Congrats on yer 4,000 Sally
[Edit] I just realised this thread is old, lol! you squeezed a further 770 in!


----------



## Sallyb36

Sneaky aren't I?    Yes, on Tithebarn Street, not far from Matthew Street at all.  Thanks Alex.  What were you doing in Matthew Street?


----------



## Alxmrphi

LOL, Monday morning in Edwards, about 11:30am (finished college @ 11) and by 11:45am I had a pint with me playing on the quiz machines, then we went to play pool in another bar (drinking that early is terrible I know, when everyone else around the area is working!)

I take it you work by the Golf bar? by the big buildings around there somewhere? The last time I was properly on Tithebarn street was last matthew street festival, my mate's band were playing a gig on Tithebarn street.


----------



## Ivy29

Sallyb36 said:


> Gracias a los dos


 

Sally my congratulations for your enormous numbers of sharings in this forum.

Cheers
Ivy29


----------



## Mate

Querida Sally: 

Nunca es tarde... (clic)

Nunca es tarde si se trata de decirte que eres capaz de ayudar a tantos foreros durante tanto tiempo y con tanta dedicación. 

Disculpa por haber llegado tan tarde a este, tu hilo. Lo lamento tanto.

De tanto en tanto nos hemos cruzado, y siempre te encontré de buen talante, con ganas de ayudar y de aprender. 

Por tanto es que declaro sin más tardanza: Sally, eres una verdadera dama inglesa; de las que nunca llegan tarde, de las que tanto se habla con admiración y respeto.


Con admiración y respeto,

Mateamargo, el caballeroso (solo de tanto en tanto)


----------



## Sallyb36

Alex_Murphy said:


> LOL, Monday morning in Edwards, about 11:30am (finished college @ 11) and by 11:45am I had a pint with me playing on the quiz machines, then we went to play pool in another bar (drinking that early is terrible I know, when everyone else around the area is working!)
> 
> I take it you work by the Golf bar? by the big buildings around there somewhere? The last time I was properly on Tithebarn street was last matthew street festival, my mate's band were playing a gig on Tithebarn street.




You lucky thing - I'm jealous.  I work not far from the Golf Bar, directly opposite Hemmingways Coffee bar.  I like that Edwards in Matthew street.  Did you see Instant Karma at last years Matthew Street Festival?  I really enjoyed them.  What's your friends band called?


----------



## Sallyb36

Mateamargo said:


> Querida Sally:
> 
> Nunca es tarde... (clic)
> 
> Nunca es tarde si se trata de decirte que eres capaz de ayudar a tantos foreros durante tanto tiempo y con tanta dedicación.
> 
> Disculpa por haber llegado tan tarde a este, tu hilo. Lo lamento tanto.
> 
> De tanto en tanto nos hemos cruzado, y siempre te encontré de buen talante, con ganas de ayudar y de aprender.
> 
> Por tanto es que declaro sin más tardanza: Sally, eres una verdadera dama inglesa; de las que nunca llegan tarde, de las que tanto se habla con admiración y respeto.
> 
> 
> Con admiración y respeto,
> 
> Mateamargo, el caballeroso (solo de tanto en tanto)



Muchas gracias Mate por tus palabras muy simpaticas.  Eres un caballero en verdad.


----------



## alexacohen

I'm always late, too...
But better late than never.
Alexa


----------



## jlc246

I figured it wouldn't be long until I could be early congratulating you on your next postiversary instead of late for this one, but I can't resist any longer!

Many thanks for your contributions! 

jlc


----------



## Sallyb36

Thank you Alexa and jlc


----------



## badgrammar

Sally, our paths are always crossing, you're steadfast and true, another pillar of WRF!  Keep up the excellent work!


----------



## Sallyb36

Thank you Badgrammar (and your grammar is NOT bad!)


----------



## PocketWatch

Wow 4,000 you guys must have been here for a long time.


----------



## krolaina

ehmmmm... have you seen Sally´s posts at this moment?? 5051...  

ohh... well, my congrats! again... (I thought we was celebrating the 4...). In a few days I will sing your 6th postiver at this rate!  

Muak!


----------



## Sallyb36

well, now im on 7,000 and something, thank you all - for all your help as well over the years!!


----------



## Mirlo

Wow!!!
 Congrats Sally!!!!​


----------



## Sallyb36

Thanks Mirlo, the years and the posts are flying by!!


----------

